# Riverchics -new blog site



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Bree, 
Your site looks like it's off to a great start! I'm in the fb group too and will repost the like on my page to help spread the word. Looks like a great effort so far, I especially like the release/events calendar. Good thinking: )

Beth


----------

